# Dell Model 926 AIO printer



## Oregonian (Jan 30, 2007)

Friends,
I am thinking about replacing my defective A920 with the 926, is it any better in terms of
stability?
Cordially,
Ira


----------



## neos1 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregonian said:


> Friends,
> I am thinking about replacing my defective A920 with the 926, is it any better in terms of
> stability?
> Cordially,
> Ira


Hi Ira,

I have a 922 which is a Lexmarx with Dell's insignia. I liked the quality. For 76.00
it did everything adequately and some things well, and it still works. 
But the ink !yowza!, very spendy. Dell likes to almost give the printer/all-in-one away so that you are stuck with buying their ink cartridges. 
If you get the chance do a little price comparison on the ink, it's possible that you could get the same quality printer, or better, and spend less in the long run.
I replaced the Dell 922 with a HP 5610. Ink cartridges are much less the quality of printing/scanning/copying is about the same and it has a fax too.

None of this answered your question. But maybe there is some food for thought here


----------



## Oregonian (Jan 30, 2007)

As you have the Model 922 and know that it was made by Lexmark, how could I find out if the 926 is also made by Lexmark?
Thanks,
Ira


----------



## neos1 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregonian said:


> As you have the Model 922 and know that it was made by Lexmark, how could I find out if the 926 is also made by Lexmark?
> Thanks,
> Ira


http://www.pacificink.com/link.php?pg=dell-faqs

I just did a "who makes Dell printers" on Google.


----------

